# I fed my Reds a live mouse for the 1st time.



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

So for the first time I gave my 6 reds(about 4"-5") a mouse. (The mouse was just a common white mouse.) I had a couple people over so we figured to give it a shot. After I put the mouse in, the mouse swam around for a bit. Then one of the reds swims up a little bit and did what seemed to be tester nips and then swam away. All of a sudden all 6 of the reds attacked. It was so god damned violent looking. The friggen mouse started bleeding really bad which just made the reds more crazy. My girlfriend started to cry and my friends started screaming.(and getting grossed out.) It made me realize just how nuts these things are.








Oh well there if there is any point to my story I guess it would be, don't feed your P's live mice in front of others unless you want to shock them. Just wanted to share my story. I wish I filmed it.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I am not sure here but isn't it only good to feed ps pinkie mice? I.E. no hair.


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah I've heard that. I guess I just figured "hey they are piranhas". I don't think I'll be feeding them live mice anymore anyways.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

yeah i hear hair sux but still cool to watch. i live with my mother right now and i told her i wasnt ever gonna do that but you know what, i was at a lps today looking at mice... and not for a pet.







my guys are way too small for that right now.







but soon.


----------



## ike229 (Jan 12, 2004)

Thats awesome, I fed my 3 Red bellies a pinky once they were about 2 inches. They managed to eat about half of it. The mouse drowned before they really attacked it. Cant wait till they get bigger though.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Feeding mice to p's is real messy and will foul up your water. If I were you, I would have did a water change and take out any left overs. But yeah, it is brutal. I havent had the heart to throw in a live mouse since I've owned p's.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)




----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

I fed my one 4 inch P a mouse and killed it like nothing, He didn't want to eat it just seemed like he was mad it was in the tank, took 2 minutes tops.

All Hail King Sid.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah, when I feed my p's mice I usually throw in two or three. They tear 'em all up one after the other. Not once have I had my p's just eat half of it. But cleaning up all the fur they crap out is a bitch. My reds usually eat one mouse completely in about 5 seconds once one of the p's attacks.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Feeding and Nutrition


----------

